# .600 Nitro Express revolver!!!!



## GT-40 GUY

Here is my Christmas present to all. 


Finally....a real man's  gun! 


  Forget  everything you’ve  heard about magnum revolvers, this is the ultimate  gun.      
 Measured  by muzzle energy, it is the most powerful in the  world.   




Pfeifer-Zeliska .600  Nitro Express Magnum.     To see spliced  images of the Zeliska in actual size click here. <http://www.vincelewis.net/60size.html>      

  The worlds  most  powerful pistol is the  Austrian Pfeifer-Zeliska .600 Nitro Express Magnum. It is  chambered to fire the British developed .600 caliber  rifle  bullet originally made by Holland and   Holland . This revolver was not originally a full  production model but a one off built especially for a  wealthy Swiss gent...Mr. Zeliska.  
  But if you  would like one and I am sure that a few of you  licensed rootin tootin gun lovers with a bit of  disposable income would, then  contact Pfeifer arms (url near bottom of page) and  they will make one for you. Priced at 13,840 Euro's.  This equates as $16,501 or £9,417 ( Exchange rate Feb 24th 2006  ) 
  The Pfeifer  Revolver is also available chambered for the   .458 Winchester Magnum and qualifies as the second  worlds most powerful handgun.  
  The .600 Nitro  Express Magnum revolver is a Single Action, 5 shot,  old west style gun. A single action revolver is  stronger in construction than a double  action revolver due to the  solid base frame that the cylinder sits in.  
  The image  below shows the colossal size of the revolver in the  hands of a suitably impressed gun magazine  photographer !  





 This is not a  joke. This gun really exists. It's the absolute  ultimate Magnum revolver and one that Smith & Wes  son would rather you didn't know about as their market  researcher would need medication !    Because of its  size this revolver would need to be fired whilst  resting on a bench  clamp or small  sand  bags as shown in  the image below. The gun weighs in at 13.23lbs and  consequently is heavy enough to absorb most of the  violent recoil. In fact it is on scale to firing the  .50 Magnum.  





 The recoil is  not uncontrollable, but instead, tamed by the guns  weight.  A bi-pod and shoulder stock may be in  order though.   The .600   Nitro Express bullet was originally developed in 1899  for the big game hunters who went to Africa with the  intention of killing Elephants, something that I  despise by the way. Even though H&H no longer  manufacture these cartridges they can  still be sought through the gun trade, small reloading  companies or even over the internet.  
  One company  still actually make these rounds and they are   Kynoch at www.kynochusa.com <http://www.kynochusa.com/>  
  The images  below shows the actual size of the .600 Nitro Express  round, the bullet of which can go clean through a 10mm  steel plate at 12 meters like a hot knife through  butter. The bullet on the end is a .700 Nitro Express  which is currently the worlds most powerful Rifle  cartridge and its probably just a matter of time until  a Revolver is developed for it.  




actual size. These  are pretty awesome rounds, folks !


 These .600  Nitro Express rounds sell from about $40 each !    Of course the  size of cartridge based ammunition can go up to an  88mm anti-tank round and beyond but as small arms go,  these bullets/cartridges are colossal.  
  Nitro Express  in firearms terms applies to a cartridges charge or  powder that in this instance is made by mixing  nitroglycerine with the already explosive gunpowder to  make a  nitrocellulose compound which is then  dried and becomes many times more explosive than the  original gunpowder. 
   With a  Bullet Weight of 900 grains and a Muzzle Velocity 1950  fps, it produces Muzzle Energy of 7591 ft/lbs or 3½  tons !! the Pfeifer- Zeliska .600 Nitro Express Magnum  is 8 times more powerful than a Smith and  Wesson.44  magnum  and 3 times more powerful than the Smith  and Wesson .50 Magnum. 
    The  'Mag-Port' recoil compensation holes can be seen at  the business end of the barrel, these holes let some  of the blast out before the bullet has left the  barrel, in so reducing the back pressure enough to  lower the recoil to an acceptable degree. In fact the  gun 'only' rises up 60 degrees when fired.  
  The line of  sight from rear to front sight is 440mm. This long  sight range of course helps for long range shooting of  which the .600 is more than capable .  





  As a Single  Action revolver the hammer needs to be cocked before  the gun can be fired.  




  The cartridges  are loaded through a 'gate' on the right side of the  cylinder housing one at a time, the spent cartridge  case are also ejected through this gate by pushing  back the extractor rod that lies under the  barrel. 
  The ejector  rod has a stroke of 170mm and pushes the 76mm long  Nitro Express cases out 60mm from the back of the  cylinder leaving 17mm of case still in the chamber,  enough for them to be extracted by hand. As the Nitro  Express cases are expensive and can be reloaded they  aren't damaged by falling to the ground.  




Nice polished  woodwork there !


  The gun is  made from 42Cr Mo 4-Tungsten steel and can withstand the  gas pressure of the .60 Nitro Express cartridge of  2500 BAR without a hitch. The cylinders pivot is 8mm  in diameter and is bolted to the frame for extra  strength. The empty cylinder with its highly polished  chambers weighs 4.5lb on its own. 

The hammer,  extractor, knock-out cylinder bar, screws and the  cylinder central pivot are all gold plated.  Also  on the right lower sides of the gun the inscriptions  are gold filled. The inscriptions read,  'MOD.  ZELISKA CAL. 600 NE', on the left side the  manufacturer's address 'K. PFIEFER WAFFEN, FELDKIRCH,   AUSTRIA '. 
  Most of the  guns metal work was made on conventional milling and  drilling machines, then  each part was finished  to a very high standard by fine filing and polishing  to give the gun a superb finish.  
  With a price  of 16,501 Dollars though the price of this unique gun  is just as exclusive as the caliber !  



<http://www.pfeifer-waffen.at/cms/html/index.php>

gt40


----------



## straitshooter

well it is a good thing they are not getting ridiculous with this thing huh!


----------



## 12gamag

well if you run outa bullets you can always beat somebody to death with it!!


----------



## Jriley

I'm waiting for the .700 Nitro or .50 BMG revolver. The .600 Nitro is okay if you like concealable handguns.


----------



## jdgreenberg

ask and you shall recieve
<br><img src="http://www.reedercustomguns.com/information/stupid/50bmg.jpg">


----------



## sniper22

I think it would be like shooting the gun in this video clip. http://webmail.att.net/wmc/en-US/v/...2&content_type=video/x-ms-wmv&name=Pistol.wmv


----------

